# 29.5 laws



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey guys looking for some opinions. I want to put 29.5 laws on my brute,but i do not want to put tierods on this thing everytime i ride it. I ride alot of trails but want to dominate the mud when i get there.I dont care how rough they ride.We ride about 60 miles of trails everytime we ride.Are these tires safe to run at 40/45 mph? Im also looking at the 28 zillas. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

I have 29.5s, I have over 400 miles and have not bent a tierod yet........... knock on wood


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Tie rod ends do break and tie rods bend, but not as easy as you may think. If you choose to take the Outlaw route and funds are available, you could always upgrade the tie rod and ends. There are also instruction on here on how to make them stronger. I've personally only broke 1 tie rod end with my laws and that was only because I was riding wheelies. You would be good at 40/45 as well. They ride surprisingly good for a pure mud tire.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't see the bigger tires causing the tie rods to bend. They might wear out faster, but then upgrade them to solve that.

Abusing the bike would or if your hit something (like a stump...see below) would bend them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I bent them all the time when I had 12's up front, when I went to 29x10's up front, I quit bending/breaking them.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I bent them all the time when I had 12's up front, when I went to 29x10's up front, I quit bending/breaking them.


 
From just normal driving?

Or a mostly 2 wheel drive issue? :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no just from the weight of the 12's. The first one I bent I was dropping down into a mud hole and the front tire kicked to the side b/c of the rut wall and it bent the rod. Did it again in almost the same situation. I went to 10's up front and never bent another.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

You can get ASR rods and ends for around $130 and they will hold up way better than stock. They have heim joint ends on them. The only thing is just making sure they are tight every time you ride.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Mall Crawler said:


> The only thing is just making sure they are tight every time you ride.


I'm having that problem with my inners (OEM's) too, come loose every second ride or so but cannot figure out the reason.

New inners, nuts and cotter pins, still come loose.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> I'm having that problem with my inners (OEM's) too, come loose every second ride or so but cannot figure out the reason.
> 
> New inners, nuts and cotter pins, still come loose.


Youll have to put loctite on them to make them stop, mine were the same way


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That's what the dealer told me too......but should be a fix for this, can't be happening to every Brute out there and no fix for it!!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been riding brutes since the first one hit my dealers floor in late 04 (05 model) and I've only bent 1 tie rod and have had 2 different brutes. I bent the one because I slammed the front end down on a large rock and it kicked the tire out bending it. But I've ran all sorts of tires on all kinds of terrains from 27" to 29.5's... As long as you are mindfull of it - you'll be fine!

Oh yeah I've put over 3k miles combined between the 2 so yes I ride and have had no probs!!! (knock on wood).


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I bent one with smaller tires straddling a rut and one tire caught the outer wall and wanted to go a different direction. I had smaller tires on it at the time, so it's not the laws fault.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hmm. i need to check mine to make sure they're tight


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks guys,just wanted to make sure.Its all fun and games until my 300 pound a$$ is flying thru the woods like superman.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

just stick to 28 or smaller tires and it will take a lot of the stress off.but mainly watch the throttle it breaks more parts than any thing.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have had the ASR X series tie rods and ends on my brute for about a year now, along with the 30" Mudzillas and I have had no problems. No nuts coming loose either.

Plus if I'm not mistaken they have a lifetime warranty.

Scott


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's one of my next upgrades, the ASR tie rods.


----------



## rebel102285 (Mar 25, 2009)

sleeve your tierods


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

rebel102285 said:


> sleeve your tierods


 yeah do like usmctadpole did in this vid.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

As soon as I can get my hands on a brute I will have HD tie rod kits available....anyone??? These are the ones we make for AC's...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that looks pretty good. How much a set of tie rods run?


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

On the AC's the bottom of the steering stem has to be modified to allow room for the 1/2" hiem joints. We supply a modified stem with the tie rods for $165 +$65 core on the stem. Once you get them install send us you stem back and we refund your $65. I haven't had a brute at the shop yet to see if there are any modifications that need to be done yet. There may be room for the hiems with out any modifying necessary. I am going to try to get someone's brute here shorty...cough snipe or twisted cough :fingersx:


----------

